# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  STOP!!!!

## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

[youtube:1cq4gaaj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz27myIZVQA&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:1cq4gaaj]

----------


## Enrico

Wie schrieb heute eine mir bekannte Thai: Ich wünschte er käme in die Hölle, aber ich glaub da ist er schon lange...

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Greenhorn

> Wie schrieb heute eine mir bekannte Thai: Ich wünschte er käme in die Hölle, aber ich glaub da ist er schon lange...


.. eine sehr kluge Frau!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die wahren Mörder sehen ganz anders aus

----------


## walter

Das glaube ich auch.

----------


## odd

Ich selbst bin nicht der 100%ige Thaksinfreund und kann seine Taten in keinster Weise akzeptieren. 
Sein Fehler: Er versuchte all seine illegalen Aktivitäten zu legalisieren.

Was mich ausserdem wundert. Ihm wird zur Last gelegt Schuld am Masaker von mehreren tausend Toten zu sein. Komischer Weise wurde noch keine einzige Anklageschrift verfaßt. Das einzige Vergehen wofür er belangt wird, war der unerlaubte Grundstückserwerb.
Gleiches Vergehen wurde PM-Vize Suthep vorgeworfen. Dieser blieb allerdings straffrei.

Inwieweit verlogen die Thaigesellschaft sich gibt, zeigen Fotos oder Filme aus den Anfangs(PM)zeiten von Thaksin. Chamlong Srimuang, oder auch Sondhi Limthongkul, engste Freunde von Mr. T.

Aber als erste Bauernopfer fielen, schon war es aus mit der dicken Männerfreundschaft. Machtkämpfe diktierten weitere Ereignisse.

----------


## pezi

.. eine sehr kluge Frau!!
es giebt auch sehr dumme fraun.
gruss pezi

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Was mich ausserdem wundert. Ihm wird zur Last gelegt Schuld am Masaker von mehreren tausend Toten zu sein. .


...wo und wie soll das geschehen sein ?
Bitte Info's darüber. 

Oder meinst du etwa die Drogenkampagne ?
ja, seit dem er geputscht wurde werden wieder Drogen an thailändischen Schulen verkauft.

----------


## walter

.... und die Süchtigen müssen wir heiraten.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> .... und die Süchtigen müssen wir heiraten.


...so so   ::

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Was mich ausserdem wundert. Ihm wird zur Last gelegt Schuld am Masaker von mehreren tausend Toten zu sein. .
> 
> 
> ...wo und wie soll das geschehen sein ?
> Bitte Info's darüber. 
> 
> Oder meinst du etwa die Drogenkampagne ?
> ja, *seit dem er geputscht wurde werden wieder Drogen an thailändischen Schulen verkauft*.


Willi, willst Du die Phommel-Position einnehmen?

Wenn Du in irgendeiner Weise das Töten von Unschuldigen (Kindern) rechtfertigst, dann hat ein weiteres Diskutieren keinen Sinn.

Tatsächlich sind auf Raten von "oben" unzählige Menschen/Kinder im Drogenkrieg zum Opfer gefallen.
Auch im Süden wurde 2003/2004 kräftig aufgeräumt.

Warum bis heute noch nicht mit Untersuchungen begonnen wurde, ist für mich ein Rätsel.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> dann hat ein weiteres Diskutieren keinen Sinn.


...sehe ich auch so. 
Bring eh nur Hass, Streit, Forenklopperei 
nicht mein Anliegen 

Ich kann nicht's ändern was da in dem Land 10 000 Km weg von meiner Heimat 
geschieht und es ist müssig nun jede Schandtat von irgendeinem rechts oder links
gelb oder rot aufzuzählen. 
Die wahren Hintergründe kennst weder du noch ich oder welcher Farang auch immer
Gerüchte, Mutmassungen......nach Hörensagen beim Friseur 

 Fakt ist das Mr.T. vom Volk gewählt wurde
die jetzige Regierung mit Hlilfe des Millitärs an die Macht gelangte

meine Frau übersetzt mir täglich eine 1/2 Std. die News von TGN
mehr an Information will ich eigentlich garnicht, das reicht mir vollkommen
ich klinke mich aus thaipolitischen " sogenannten Diskusionen" aus
denn der Spass unter Gleichgesinnten in den Foren bleibt bei dieser Scheisse eh auf der Strecke    ::

----------


## odd

> ...
>  Fakt ist das *Mr.T. vom Volk gewählt wurde*
> die jetzige Regierung mit Hlilfe des Millitärs an die Macht gelangte
> 
> ...


Wäre mir jetzt neu.

Aber halt, nicht den Hammer auspacken. Im Grunde sind unsere Denkweisen ähnlich.

----------


## Enrico

Thaksin hin oder her, das was die Tage und Wochen gelaufen ist, ist nicht Thailand, wenn ja dann gute Nacht   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Thaksin hin oder her, *das was die Tage und Wochen gelaufen ist, ist nicht Thailand*, wenn ja dann gute Nacht


Doch Enrico, das ist Thailand!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...es hat doch weniger mit den Personen zu tun
hier geht es Arm gegen Reich
der Reichtum im Land ist ungerecht verteilt
70 % der Bevölkerung kommt vom Land
Viele die nichts haben. Eine Revolution ist schon lange überfällig.
Wenn nichts von Seiten der Regierung dagegen getan wird hört das nie auf.

----------


## Enrico

Warum drehen sich dann alle die ich kenne weg und hoffen und bitten das die Scheiße aufhört? Nein, das ist nicht Thailand, das ist eine Gruppe von Chaoten, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Rest des Volkes. Es war ein Grüppchen was der Meinung war das Sprachrohr Thailands zu sein, aber zum Glück liefen sie vor die Wand, zum Glück scheint es vorerst beendet zu sein. Traurig ist nur, das es dazu kam, so verlief und so endete...

----------


## Enrico

> ...es hat doch weniger mit den Personen zu tun
> hier geht es Arm gegen Reich
> der Reichtum im Land ist ungerecht verteilt
> 70 % der Bevölkerung kommt vom Land
> Viele die nichts haben. Eine Revolution ist schon lange überfällig.
> Wenn nichts von Seiten der Regierung dagegen getan wird hört das nie auf.


Würde ich auch abstreiten, es war mehr so, das aus jedem Dorf die eh 2 Bekannten, hier würden wir sagen Assis, dazu verleitet wurden halt mal paar Tage Party zu machen. Besser als 30 Jahr nur besoffen im Dorf, Abwechslung halt. Den Rest machten andere, die es geschickt wussten die Suffköppe zu lenken und anzuheizen!

----------


## Greenhorn

> Würde ich auch abstreiten, es war mehr so, das aus jedem Dorf die eh 2 Bekannten, hier würden wir sagen Assis, dazu verleitet wurden halt mal paar Tage Party zu machen. Besser als 30 Jahr nur besoffen im Dorf, Abwechslung halt. Den Rest machten andere, die es geschickt wussten die Suffköppe zu lenken und anzuheizen!


  ::   ::   ::  
"Gelenkt" wird das Ganze von den reichen Thaksinanhaengern (auch im Isaan): Geschaeftsleute, Reis-/Gummi-/....-Aufkaeufer.
Die haben auch immer so ein paar Assis am langen Arm, fuer die Dreckarbeit.
Wer bei denen Schulden hat oder sonst was gut zu machen, der wird auch abgeordnet. .........
Im thailaendischen Fernsehen (Talk-show's, Nachrichten, ...)
werden die Gewaltakte immer mehr als terroeristische Handlungen abgestempelt.
Gleichzeitig heisst es auch, unsere "Brueder und Schwestern" (eigentlich "pii-nong"=Aeltere-Juengere), die, die nur friedlich demonstriert haben, sind zurueck in die Doerfer. Sie werden " mit offenen Armen aufgenommen".
Mit anderen Worten jeder hat die Wahl:
-"Mitarbeiten' an einer Zukunft Thailands
-als Terrorist verfolgt und bestraft zu werden.
Das sieht Quadratschaedel auch schon so:bevor er zweimal Luft geholt hat, hat er schon gesagt:"I am not the leader of the red shirts"
Ich glaube nach wie vor, Thailand ist seit Jahren schon auf dem Weg in die Zukunft. Nur genau das kann T. nicht zulassen, es muss ja alles schlechter sein als in seiner Zeit. Daraus begruendet sich auch sein Hass gesteuerter Drang, bei dem er auch billigend in Kauf nimmt alles zu zerstoeren.
Bezeichnet ist auch bei den Hard-liner-Thaksin-Anhaengern, die treten alle auch schon einen Schritt zurueck:"find' ja auch nicht alles gut was er macht, aber ...."  ::

----------


## Enrico

Besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können   ::  

Mir geht es nur darum, es ist nicht Thailands "Wort" was da gelaufen ist...

----------


## Robert

*«Abhisit Vejjajiva ist der beste Regierungschef, den Thailand je hatte - er wird im Westen verkannt.»* 

 «Wenn die Anführer der Rothemden - für westliche Ohren bestimmt - Englisch sprechen, reden sie von friedlichen Protesten und Demokratie. In Thai aber verbreiten sie Hassparolen und predigen seit einem Jahr den Krieg». 
Im Lager der Demonstranten wurden Waffen und Brandsätze gefunden.

Die Brandschatzungen nach der Auflösung des Camps kein spontaner Ausbruch von frustrierten Rothemden sondern von langer Hand geplant waren.

«Während sich die Anführer vor laufenden Kameras ohne Widerstand festnehmen liessen, gingen zeitgleich an etlichen Orten Gebäude in Flammen auf. Das Benzin war schon bereitgestellt. Es fehlte nur noch das Zündholz.» Zudem wurde die Feuerwehr gewaltsam am Löschen gehindert.

Falsche Darstellung in den Medien

Die Anführer hätten Tote gewollt, um als Märtyrer dazustehen. Im Westen werde oft der Verlauf der Eskalation falsch dargestellt. Zwar habe das Militär den besetzten Stadtteil abgeriegelt. Die Soldaten seien aber beschossen worden.

Es seien nur tote Zivilisten zu sehen gewesen. «Die Bilder von verstümmelten Soldaten wurden nicht gezeigt.» Die Rothemden legten Bangkok wochenlang lahm. «Zehntausende Menschen konnten nicht zur Arbeit. Welche Regierung hätte das auf Dauer hingenommen?»

Die Medien hätten das Klischee von der Diktatur bedient, die friedliche Demonstranten niedermetzelt. Dass Rothemden Unbeteiligte oder Andersdenkende in den eigenen Reihen getötet hätten, sei verschwiegen worden.

Hinter der Gewalt stecke der 2006 gestürzte Regierungschef Thaksin Shinawatra, der zurück an die Macht wolle. Thaksin habe wiederholt mit Gewalt gedroht, auch wenn er jetzt das Gegenteil beteure. «Seine Anhänger missbraucht er nur.»

Mehrheit hinter Abhisit

Auch Abhisit werde falsch beurteilt und sei besser als sein Ruf: Der gemässigte Regierungschef sei der Erste, dem keine Korruption vorgeworfen werden könne. Abhisit stamme zwar aus der Elite; er gehöre nicht zu den Gelbhemden, werde aber von diesen unterstützt.

Zudem bekämpfe die Regierung die Armut und zwar nicht wie Thaksin, der nur Geld verteilt habe. So habe die Regierung eine Art Invalidenhilfe eingeführt.

In Thailand müsse niemand hungern. Zudem sei ein Aufstieg möglich, auch wenn die Neureichen von der alten Elite verschmäht würden. «Dies ist auch ein Kampf zwischen Altreich und Neureich», sagt er und verweist auf Thaksin. Auch andere Aufsteiger hätten die Rothemden unterstützt.

In Bangkok und im Süden stehe ein Grossteil der Bevölkerung hinter Abhisit, betont der Berner. Im Norden sind die Rothemden in der Mehrheit. Mit einem Bürgerkrieg rechnet der 40-Jährige derzeit nicht. Zu befürchten seien jedoch ein Guerillakampf, Anschläge und Aufstände.

Regierung verkannte Gefahr

Die Regierung habe die Gefahr unterschätzt, wie viele Thailänder auch, sagt Bernhard. Abhisit hätte spätestens nach dem Aufstand während des ASEAN-Gipfels im April 2009 handeln müssen.

«Die Fronten sind verhärtet. Die Regierung muss zeigen, dass sie es ernst meint mit der Versöhnung.» Es brauche auch ein Ende der Straflosigkeit für jene Gelbhemden, die Ende 2008 den Flughafen in Bangkok blockierten, um die Thaksin-freundliche Regierung zu stürzen.


Quelle

----------


## walter

> ...es hat doch weniger mit den Personen zu tun
> hier geht es Arm gegen Reich
> der Reichtum im Land ist ungerecht verteilt
> 70 % der Bevölkerung kommt vom Land
> Viele die nichts haben. Eine Revolution ist schon lange überfällig.
> Wenn nichts von Seiten der Regierung dagegen getan wird hört das nie auf.


Kurz und klar formuliert.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Willi Wacker
> 
> ...es hat doch weniger mit den Personen zu tun
> hier geht es Arm gegen Reich
> der Reichtum im Land ist ungerecht verteilt
> 70 % der Bevölkerung kommt vom Land
> Viele die nichts haben. Eine Revolution ist schon lange überfällig.
> Wenn nichts von Seiten der Regierung dagegen getan wird hört das nie auf.
> 
> ...


Du scheinst mit wenig zufrieden zu sein!  ::  
Wenn ich mir mein Bankkonto ansehe ist der Reichtum in Deutschland auch falsch verteilt! Deswegen kann ich aber nicht alle Penner in "braune" Hemden stecken und eine "REVOLUTION" machen.  ::

----------


## pezi

Deswegen kann ich aber nicht alle Penner in "braune" Hemden stecken und eine "REVOLUTION" machen.  ::  
du bezeichnest also die leute von isaan als penner und brauner abschaum.
schoene einstellung hast du von thailand .greenhorn
gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

> du bezeichnest also die leute von isaan als penner und brauner abschaum.
> schoene einstellung hast du von thailand .greenhorn
> gruss pezi


@pezi

du solltest bisschen besser herauslesen was Grennhorn schreibt,er meinte das eher symbolich  ::

----------


## odd

> Zitat von pezi
> 
> du bezeichnest also die leute von isaan als penner und brauner abschaum.
> schoene einstellung hast du von thailand .greenhorn
> gruss pezi
> 
> 
> @pezi
> 
> du solltest bisschen besser herauslesen was Grennhorn schreibt,er meinte das eher symbolich


Das Problem (in deutschen Foren) liegt eher darin, dass keiner in geringster Weise über Thailands Politik informiert ist und oftmals "sein Gehörtes" in überzeugender Manier widergibt.

Wie schon Willi beschrieb



> der Reichtum im Land ist ungerecht verteilt


Für die Meisten der Grund auch für Thaksin zu demonstrieren. Denn mit Thaksin kam in ihren Augen die Wende.

*Infrastruktur
*Erntegeräte konnten angeschafft werden
*anderweitige Subventionen für Bauern

Finanzielle Unterstützungen a la Renten nützen wenig, sondern die Regierung muss versuchen ein wirtschaftliches Gleichgewicht im Land (annähernd) herzustellen.

Thais im Norden und Nordosten benötigen den Anreiz Geld verdienen zu können. Somit wäre jeden geholfen.

----------


## pit

Ich hab mich ja nun bis jetzt bewusst rausgehalten. Aber eigentlich ist es der Hetze nun genug!

Ob der Opa vom Staat nun monatlich die 300 oder 500 Baht erhält oder nicht, ist doch eigentlich völlig Banane. Mein Schwiegervater ist nun 96 und er erhält von meiner Frau eine angemessene Summe jeden Monat. Da kommt es auf die Almosen vom Staat bestimmt nicht mehr drauf an!

Krankenversorgung über 30 Baht?

Wenn der "kranke" nicht zum Arzt gehen kann, ist das sowieso erledigt. Hausbesuche sind eigentlich unüblich. Da kommt der Arzt eigentlich nur, um noch den Tod festzustellen!

Meine Schwägerin ist dann im letzten Jahr verstorben, genau weil sie diese Hilfe auf dem Land in Anspruch genommen hat. In Bangkok hätte man ihr sicher helfen können und ich bin ebenfalls sicher, dass wir das auch bezahlt bekommen hätten!

Irgendwie sollten alle wieder runterkommen von der Hetze. Wenn nicht, kann man ja nochmal Monta kurz zu diesem Thema einladen. Der würde bestimmt helfen!

Wie vorab schon erwähnt, die Meinung, die sich jemand bildet, der fernab von Thailand wohnt, ist wohl meist vom Hören geprägt (vom Zuhören der Frau). Kommt sie aus dem Süden, ist man natürlich ein Anhänger der "Gelben". Kommt sie aus dem Norden, wird man automatisch "roter". 

NEIN!

Also, bildet Euch erst mal ne eigene Meinung und dann diskutieren wir weiter.

Ich bin gegenüber der Politik in Thailand völlig neutral. Und das ist gut so! Und noch was, ich habe meine eigene Meinung dazu!!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Ob der Opa vom Staat nun monatlich die 300 oder 500 Baht erhält oder nicht, ist doch eigentlich völlig Banane. Mein Schwiegervater ist nun 96 und er erhält von meiner Frau eine angemessene Summe jeden Monat. Da kommt es auf die Almosen vom Staat bestimmt nicht mehr drauf an!


Kann es eventuell sein, daß es in Thailand auch noch ein paar andere alte Menschen gibt als Deinen Opa, die keine monatlichen Farang-Zuschüsse bekommen? Ob die Höhe ausreichend ist oder nicht - das ist erst mal Banane, denn es ist ein Anfang und richtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, daß es niemanden in Thailand gibt, der für die paar hundert Baht des Opas etwas einzahlt.
Verstehe nicht, was das mit hetze zu tun hat!?  ::  

isaanfan

----------


## pit

> Verstehe nicht, was das mit hetze zu tun hat!?  
> isaanfan


Du scheinst den Beitrag nicht nur nicht verstanden zu haben, sondern auch nicht den gesammten Thread.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

@ Pit meint wohl mit Hetze die Mörderbildern welche Enrice vorne reingestellt hat




> Ob der Opa vom Staat nun monatlich die 300 oder 500 Baht erhält oder nicht, ist doch eigentlich völlig Banane





> Krankenversorgung über 30 Baht?
> 
> Wenn der "kranke" nicht zum Arzt gehen kann, ist das sowieso erledigt. Hausbesuche sind eigentlich unüblich. Da kommt der Arzt eigentlich nur, um noch den Tod festzustellen!


bei solchen Aussagen denke ich du lebst nicht wirklich in Thailand
und warst aus deinem BKK Umfeld noch nie raus
und dein Wissen beruht darauf das du schon mal mit dem Auto bis nach Kohn Kaen gefahren bist   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nun aber, bei aller Symphatie für die Bevölkerung
richten die Macher bei den Roten wohl die Geschütze gegen sich selbst,
 ein falscher Schachzug auf ganzer Linie, wenn es denn keine Ente ist.
vieleicht  der Unmut über das Stillschwiegen ...
mehr as 80 % der Bevölkerung ist Königstreu


*Tabubruch in Thailand: Kampfansage an die Monarchie
Mittwoch, 26. Mai 2010, 17:00 Uhr
Die gewaltbereiten Kräfte der Rothemden verschärfen ihre Gangart: Bisher forderten die Regimekritiker Neuwahlen und Reformen – in der «Rundschau» bricht der Koordinator des militanten Flügels jetzt das letzte Tabu: Er fordert den Rücktritt des thailändischen Königs.
*
http://www.tagesschau.sf.tv/Nachrich...gang=front_na1

----------


## Enrico

Der Thread war und ist dafür gedacht, der Scheiße ein Zeichen entgegenzusetzen, wenn auch von uns aus auch nur ein kleines. Egal ob Rot, Gelb oder gestreift oder sonst was, der Mist sollte ein Ende haben, mehr wollt ich nicht   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ... Egal ob Rot, Gelb oder gestreift oder sonst was, der Mist sollte ein Ende haben...


... ist auch egal, mir liegt die Bevölkerung am Herzen,
Familie, Nachbarn , Bekannte in Udon und anderswo 
( nicht unbedingt die welche versuchen dauernt einen Farang über den Tisch zu ziehen )
wollte auch nix mehr schreiben dazu....und dann musste wieder was lesen wo du die Finger einfach nich still halten kannst...

...die Mörderbilder, auch wenn ein guter Wille dahinter stecken sollte 
war doch ein Griff in die Schüssel 

hätte man die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Isaan und anders wo 
schon anfangs nicht reingelassen nach BKK, durch Strassensperren etc.
hätte man sie auch nicht in die Köpfe schiessen müssen
und BKK wäre das Feuer erspart geblieben
man wollte es wohl so haben

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das die Geschehnisse "Mist" sind steht wohl außer Frage, allerdings ein Ende der Konflikte sehe ich noch lange nicht.

----------


## pit

> bei solchen Aussagen denke ich du lebst nicht wirklich in Thailand
> und warst aus deinem BKK Umfeld noch nie raus
> und dein Wissen beruht darauf das du schon mal mit dem Auto bis nach Kohn Kaen gefahren bist


Willi, ich will Dir hier nicht wiedersprechen! Ich gehe aus Bangkok nur raus, wenn es sein muss!

Allerdings war ich schon mal weiter als bis Kohn Khen! Aber das spielt ja hier nicht die Rolle. Zugegeben, die Sachen mit 30 Baht und auch mit der Rente waren hier im falschen Thread! Aber es war das Jucken in den Fingern, weiter zu schreieben!

@ Enrico
Du wirst einen Teil meines Beitrages entsprechend verschieben! Wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm!

Trotzdem sollte nun Schluss sein mit den entsprechenden Bildern und den Aussagen (ist wirklich nicht soo toll)!

Thailand braucht jetzt erst mal eine Ruhepause für sich selbst.

Jetzt wird in Bangkok gestritten, wer wieviel Entschädigung von der Regierung erhält, weil der kleine Shop niedergebrannt ist.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Enrico

Dat lohnt nicht mehr was zu verschieben, ist zu verstrickt jetzt alles, wüsst ich nicht mehr was wohin ich schieben sollte.  ::  

Aber ich denke ich werden den Thread schließen, da ja nun erst mal wieder Ruhe in Thailand herrscht.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ....
>  «Wenn die Anführer der Rothemden - für westliche Ohren bestimmt - Englisch sprechen, reden sie von friedlichen Protesten und Demokratie. In Thai aber verbreiten sie Hassparolen und predigen seit einem Jahr den Krieg». 
> .......


Ich finde den Gesamtbeitrag sehr gut, aber genau *diese* Kernaussage moechte ich nochmal hervorheben.

Wenn ich diese Hetzerei in den Nachrichten sehe und hoere, wird mir echt schlecht (und ich bekomme echt Angst). Es ist einfach unbeschreiblich, wie von diesen bezahlten Kriegstreibern das Volk aufgepuscht wird und im naechsten Atemzug heisst es, wir sind "Robin Hood, die Retter der Armen". Laecherlich, einfach laecherlich! Aber sie kommen damit durch, wie man ueberall sieht.

----------


## pit

Greenhorn,

ich denke, Du hast nichts verstanden!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Greenhorn,
> 
> ich denke, Du hast nichts verstanden!


...stimmt !

und hoffentlich wird er nicht so vom Hass zerfressen wie die anderen Kadetten 

ausserdem war der Bericht von Robert aus einem anderen Forum abgekupfert
Hauptsache ...na ja egal   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

...auch wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, ..... mai pen rai ...
die Grundaussage :
«Wenn die Anführer der Rothemden - für westliche Ohren bestimmt - Englisch sprechen, reden sie von friedlichen Protesten und Demokratie. In Thai aber verbreiten sie Hassparolen und predigen seit einem Jahr den Krieg». 
bleibt richtig. Das ist genau das was hier ablaeuft!
@Willi Wacker
was meinst du damit, ich waere ein vom Hass "zerfressener Kadett"? Auf wen soll ich den Hass haben???? Auf die Leute im Isaan? Falsch! Das ist eine bosartige Unterstellung, die ich von *dir* echt nicht erwartet haette!


Wer sind denn die "anderen Kadetten"?
Phommel und Monta?
*Die* sind *mir* "roh" echt lieber, wie manch einer der verbliebenen "Pharisäern" "streng gebacken".  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das du verdrehst nach belieben ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen
ist nicht mein Ding, versuch es mal mit Anderen, zieht bei mir nicht 

nur dieses Beispiel auf die Schnelle 

ich


> ...und hoffentlich wird er nicht so vom Hass zerfressen wie die anderen Kadetten


du 


> was meinst du damit, ich waere ein vom Hass "zerfressener Kadett"


gute nacht und träum was schönes




> ist eine bosartige Unterstellung, die ich von dir echt nicht erwartet haette!


stimmt ! da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht    ::

----------


## schiene

Ich kann eure Streiterei nich nachvollziehen.

----------


## odd

> Ich kann eure Streiterei nich nachvollziehen.


Vor allem das Warum!!

Es zerfleischen sich Farangs, die sich obendrein nicht persönlich kennen, über ein Thema in dem sie nie einen Einfluss ausüben können.

----------


## Enrico

Deswegen machen wir hier nun dicht.

----------

